# New Palace Theatre



## David Abel (Mar 13, 2014)

New Palace Theatre – Plymouth

Having looked back through past threads and posts, it would seem that this venue has been a bit of a favourite with folks for a while now. That said, the building warrants a re-visit as it is of such intrinsic importance to the architecture and history of the City, County and Country. The present caretakers are incredibly enthusiastic about the building and its potential, but as with all aspiring renovators, the hurdles remain the same. Funding, faith and vision are barriers that only time will let us see if they can be overcome. In addition to these hurdles, the recent storms have taken their toll on the integrity of the structure.

“The Palace Theatre on Union Street, Plymouth was built for the Livermore Brothers in 1898 by the architects Wimperis and Arber as a Music Hall and Variety Theatre, and formed part of a development which also included an Hotel called the Grand Western Hotel. The Theatre opened as the New Palace Theatre on Monday September the 5th 1898 with a variety show. The auditorium consisted of stalls and pit, grand circle, gallery, and eight stage boxes, four on each side of the proscenium, and was built on the cantilever principle with a capacity of some 2,500 people.

Sadly the original lavish auditorium and stage house were completely destroyed only three months after the Theatre opened by a serious fire on the 23rd of December 1898. The fire started at night on stage but as the safety curtain had not been lowered for the night the fire spread quickly to the auditorium. The ERA reported it in their 24th of December 1898 edition saying:- 'The new Palace Theatre of Varieties at Plymouth was seriously damaged by fire on Friday morning. The flames broke out shortly before midnight, and within an hour and a half, owing to a strong south-east wind, the whole of the stage, scenery, and dressing-rooms from the ground to the roof were demolished. The first signs of fire were discovered between half-past twelve and a quarter to one o'clock. The usual performance had taken place in the evening, and a large audience had been present to witness the programme, which included, among other turns, a naval spectacular scene representing the Battle of Trafalgar. When the house was closed, at the end of the performance, everything seemed safe as usual. Firemen were on duty in the house while the performance was in progress, but no one bad been left in charge. The fire was, therefore, first seen from the outside. A glare was perceived by a policeman near the stage entrance. Every effort was directed to prevent the spread of the flames to the auditorium, but unfortunately it was utterly impossible to gain access to the fireproof curtain. From the first the fierceness of the flames cut off access to the stage. If this curtain could have been lowered the area of the fire might have been at once restricted. The effect of the fire was to utterly destroy everything connected with the stage, and to do an immense amount of damage to the auditorium. All the beautiful scheme of decoration, upon which a large amount of money was expended, has been irretrievably ruined. Happily the facade and the grand staircase, which are among the most striking portions of a very fine building, escaped destruction. In the rest of the house the damage was very great. The fire is believed to have been caused by some combustibles used in the Battle of Trafalgar scene.” 

(Quote from arthurlloyd.co.uk)

Entry to this amazing building is by appointment only and therefore a big thanks to those who granted access…they know who they are.

Lastly images are by me and my beautiful Sarah, hope you enjoy this, our second post.





[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2014)

What do the letters stand for on the plaque above the stage? excellent photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 13, 2014)

Great location and pics!
Some lovely features
Thanks..


----------



## smj1976 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi There,

I believe the initials on the plaque are those of Thomas Hoyle (TH). He first bought the building in 1911 but sold it on just 3 years later. He bought it back once again in 1924 and he and his wife, Mary, retained ownership until Mary passed away in 1945. Thomas himself passed away in 1932. Mary kept the theatre open throughout the war, including the blitz.

Hope this is of use to you.
Many thanks for your very kind comments.

Sarah


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Mar 14, 2014)

This place is looking a lot tidier these days!! Great photos and great work from the people giving up their time to look after it. I've a lot of love for both!


----------

